# 64 Tiger before and after



## rollfaster (May 10, 2022)

Finally decided to tackle this one while on vacation. Converted it to a coaster brake because that’s what I do, had a S-7 side stamped rear wheel laying around. Complete rebuild and cleanup and it makes a great rider.


----------



## bloo (May 10, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Converted it to a coaster brake



What was it before? 3 speed?


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2022)

Yes it was, sorry.


----------



## 56ford (Jun 21, 2022)

@rollfaster I’m in St. Louis also and have a 64’ American kickback I would like to fix up. Would love to ask you some questions about how you go about your projects. PM me when you have a chance! Thanks!


----------



## BF2485 (Jun 21, 2022)

Just sold my red 64 a few weeks ago !! 100% original parts including tires!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2022)

56ford said:


> @rollfaster I’m in St. Louis also and have a 64’ American kickback I would like to fix up. Would love to ask you some questions about how you go about your projects. PM me when you have a chance! Thanks!



Absolutely!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 22, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Finally decided to tackle this one while on vacation. Converted it to a coaster brake because that’s what I do, had a S-7 side stamped rear wheel laying around. Complete rebuild and cleanup and it makes a great rider.
> 
> View attachment 1624416
> 
> ...




Hey there Rob, as always, nice work. Thought you might like to see this pic of a 61 Tiger I found years back. The original owner had it in his attic for years. Just had to wipe it down.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> Hey there Rob, as always, nice work. Thought you might like to see this pic of a 61 Tiger I found years back. The original owner had it in his attic for years. Just had to wipe it down.
> 
> View attachment 1649919



That’s beautiful Chris!!


----------

